# wie schicke ich den rahmen ein



## streetpiratalex (17. Juni 2010)

mein khe ceaser  ceaser rahmen hat ein riss nun wil ich es bei khe einschiken wie geht finde die khe adresse nicht. muss ich den verpacken


----------



## svs (17. Juni 2010)

ne, einfach Adresse aufs Rad schreiben und auf die Post bringen.
Die Adresse steht übrigens im Impressum auf der KHE Website.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## streetpiratalex (17. Juni 2010)

finde ich nicht. also nur adresse aufs rad draufschreiben kostet des nichts


----------



## Dude#33 (17. Juni 2010)

Nein, das gibt dir sicher der nette Postangestellte aus. Also war bei mir immer so.

Edit: Ja, Adresse direkt auf den Rahmen schreiben genügt.


----------



## teatimetom (17. Juni 2010)

briefmarke aufs rad kleben nicht vergessen .

und schreib bitte mit silberstift die adresse drauf wenn der rahmen schwarz ist.


----------



## streetpiratalex (17. Juni 2010)

innelager mit dazubestellen geht das


----------



## esmirald_h (17. Juni 2010)

KHE Fahrradhandels GmbH
Gablonzer Str. 10
76185 Karlsruhe
Germany

Tel: +49 (0)721 86-38-32
Fax: +49 (0)721 86-36-82


----------



## qam (17. Juni 2010)

Kleiner Tipp, leg noch zwei Kekse ins Steuerrohr, das freut die Leute von der Post und die von KHE, dann geht auch alles viel schneller!

/close?!?!


----------



## streetpiratalex (17. Juni 2010)

ich grieg schei kette nicht auf mit dem klick xd


----------



## streetpiratalex (17. Juni 2010)

hab alles danke für antworten


----------



## RISE (17. Juni 2010)

Im Zweifelsfall den Rahmen noch in einen Karton packen. Falls du keinen Karton hast, kannst du im nächsten Radladen mal fragen, ob die einen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter K (17. Juni 2010)

XnS schrieb:


> ne, einfach Adresse aufs Rad schreiben und auf die Post bringen.
> Die Adresse steht übrigens im Impressum auf der KHE Website.



Kannst aber auch in den Briefkasten stecken.


----------



## Schnuffi78 (17. Juni 2010)

streetpiratalex schrieb:


> mein khe ceaser  ceaser rahmen hat ein riss nun wil ich es bei khe einschiken wie geht finde die khe adresse nicht. muss ich den verpacken


 
Ja klar musst du den verpacken. Oder willste die Paketmarke direkt auf den Rahmen kleben?  Aber bitte sorgfältiger verpacken als es deine Rechtschreibung ist.


----------



## Schnuffi78 (17. Juni 2010)

streetpiratalex schrieb:


> finde ich nicht. also nur adresse aufs rad draufschreiben kostet des nichts


 
Doch. Auch wenn du den Rahmen nicht verpackst, und die Adresse auf den Rahmen schreibst, kostet es Porto. Oder meinst du, im Restaurant zu essen ist kostenlos, wenn du anstatt Messer&Gabel zu nutzen, die Finger nimmst?


----------



## qam (18. Juni 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Doch. Auch wenn du den Rahmen nicht verpackst, und die Adresse auf den Rahmen schreibst, kostet es Porto. Oder meinst du, im Restaurant zu essen ist kostenlos, wenn du anstatt Messer&Gabel zu nutzen, die Finger nimmst?



Dachte ich eigentlich schon... und übrigens.. DOPPELPOST, OH MEIN GOTT!


----------



## BaronAlex (21. Juni 2010)

Übrigens find ich's sehr dubios, dass Holmar jetzt IBC'ler is 

Warum sind alle neuen eigentlich so hohl?

Warum sterben die "normalen" User hier im BMX & Dirt/Street Unterforum aus?

Warum ist scheiß Wetter?


Ach und du kannst das BMX auch zersägen und dann per eMail einschicken!


----------



## RISE (21. Juni 2010)

BaronAlex schrieb:


> Warum sterben die "normalen" User hier im BMX & Dirt/Street Unterforum aus?



Rhetorische Frage, einfache Antwort: weil beide Foren mittlerweile zu einseitig sind und es doch längst nicht mehr um den Sport geht. 
Zudem gibt es mittlerweile einige andere Foren aus beiden Bereichen, die vielseitiger sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (21. Juni 2010)

in wirklichkeit ist deine erste feststellung die antwort auf alle deine fragen!


----------



## Flatpro (23. Juni 2010)

BaronAlex schrieb:


> Warum sterben die "normalen" User hier im BMX & Dirt/Street Unterforum aus?


versteh ich auch nicht. ab und zu ists doch recht amüsant hier. 

du musst den rahen übrigens zersägen, dann nehmens die bei der post auch als brief an!


----------



## hardyfreak (24. Juni 2010)

am besten packste dein rahmen auf ne schleuder, rechnechst dir route aus und schickst ihn persöhnlich ein (oder besser schießt)
nene spaß, ruf doch einfach mal bei den wo du ihn gekauft hast an, n freund von mir hat auch einfach so nach telef. absprache ein karton zugesendt bekommen zur reperatur.
mit dem zersägen des rshmens, um ihn als e-mail eizusenden währe ich vorsichtig, die metallhaltigen mails werden oft als spam markiert ;-)


----------

